# 5 gallon "nano" terrarium



## 9darlingcalvi (Feb 27, 2017)

this is the tank I have, I was thinking some kind of beetle or something along those lines. No spiders at all, maybe small harmless centipedes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Feb 27, 2017)

"Harmless centipedes" he says  Aguably, most T's are safer than many centipedes  You could always go for a scorpion. Those can't climb glass, many can be kept communally in a 5 gal, and they are probably less likely to escape than centipedes. What type of centipedes were you looking at? Garden variety or internet bought?

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Feb 27, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> "Harmless centipedes" he says  Aguably, most T's are safer than many centipedes  You could always go for a scorpion. Those can't climb glass, many can be kept communally in a 5 gal, and they are probably less likely to escape than centipedes. What type of centipedes were you looking at? Garden variety or internet bought?


Garden kind so maybe lots of rock and see what happens, also some ground beetles and isopods? Can't have spiders or scorpions


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh, that stinks. Sounds pretty good to me! Just make sure it stays relatively moist in their enclosure: centipedes dry out faster than most arthropods, so making sure they have water at all times plus moist sub is a must. If you can, you could also try mantids. Great personality, and some species stay relatively small. Sorry if my suggestions are ill-ly placed, just putting ideas out there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is the tank, I'm thinking about adding some native grasses and that would be about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks awesome! Looks pretty good for the garden-variety centipedes, it will look especially cool and natural if you do decide to add natural grass


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Feb 28, 2017)

How many rock centipedes could go in there? What do they eat and can they harm me?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Feb 28, 2017)

?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 1, 2017)

I have decided against rock centipedes as the main animal and am instead going with ground beetles


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 2, 2017)

found 3 of these but accidentally crushed one of them, the one I crushed has some sort of larvae inside so they are pupae. I don't know what kind though


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 4, 2017)

No one? Ever?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 5, 2017)

Update time, added some moss and 3 ladybird nettles (species unknown), when I collected the moss there was a flat bark beetle in a section of the moss!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 10, 2017)

I added a small wolf spider and he didn't make it...know the species?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## PASTRAMI PARROT (Mar 10, 2017)

I like this


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks, I'm still waiting for the summer to maybe get a few rock centipedes, ground beetles and a larger wolf spider or just get ghost mantises or orchid mantises


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 18, 2017)

Here is an update, made the lower half moss and added a few small black ground beetles and baby isopods. Waiting for some march marigolds, clovers and sheet moss. It will house a baby Chorus frog

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks great, very natural looking. The little frog will love it.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you, it still needs moss and I might get rid of the grass


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 18, 2017)

I like the grass tufts, But grass does spread. I am also working on a terrarium setup today but its for an Asian Forest scorpion, along with a setup for a African Flat rock and one for a Arizona Hairy scorpion. Three at once, seems to be taking forever. I really like how natural your looks, very nice job.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice! I'm going to get some moss as we speak


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 19, 2017)

Added a mini wood tunnel in the upper right today, now it will give the frogs more hiding places so I can maybe add another baby. Also here's a random pic of 2 of my green anoles.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 25, 2017)

here is the tank today, nearing the frog time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 28, 2017)

Found some porcellio spinicornis, will add those soon. Still don't know what else I should try to find. Spiders are banned, as well as ants


----------



## MrTwister (Mar 29, 2017)

Small species of salamander maybe?


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 29, 2017)

MrTwister said:


> Small species of salamander maybe?


The only thing we have are red backs and those are in north west of the state, too far from me. I might do a western/boreal Chorus frog (I think they have  interbred here)


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Apr 4, 2017)

Okay, no more frog. Maybe some kind of harvest men spider? This tank might go in my zoology class so I want something cool to put in it. Still don't think I could have a spider though, might be able to have a grass funnel web or wolf? I have no idea


----------



## InvertAdict (May 5, 2017)

Check out these amazing natural invert cages!

http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12982


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (May 6, 2017)

Omg!!! I would love to do things like that for snakes and geckos in the future. I like working with dry desert/steppe(chaparral) environments more than I do tropical or temperate. I just like the look of the rocks, sand and dead grasses/sage


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (May 24, 2017)

Here is the tank, not the prettiest but it has thousands of baby isopods, some cloverleaf weevils, snails, millipedes, centipedes and tons of springs tails as well as some random stuff. I'm thinking about putting a small frog as

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTwister (May 25, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (May 25, 2017)

Found this species, it's very long and skinny. Reddish tan body with white legs and can fully close up like the armadillo species down south. This one was found in extreme west, central Minnesota


----------

